# Maxx 5000 ????



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

My Maxx is not working properly (or at all). The maxx is charged and the electronics are working fine. But the the turntable will not turn. Has anyone ever had a problem like this. And if you did what did you do to fix the problem? Thanks

Ralph Bartley
Mulberry, Kansas


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

The only time I had this problem and knew that everything was fully charged, was when my transmitter was not working correctly. I had to send it to Dogtra in California and it turned out there was a broken wire in the transmitter. There's a series of troubleshooting suggestions in the back of the owners manual. If you don't have a copy of the manual, you can call Etch-Mark. They've always been very helpful with me on the phone. Their phone number is 204-736-3012. I've always gotten a call back when I've left a message.


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

I haven't had this specific problem but have had a few others. With your Maxx turned on (propane and oxygen off), try to rotate the turntable by hand. Do not force it. If this doesn't work and you have a volt meter. You can check the battery voltage. I recently had to replace mine. The wiring inside is fairly simple. You can probably take it to electronics hobby shop and have them check the power to the motor, coil and switches.

Good Luck!


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

When you try to activate the unit do you hear a click? If you your electronics are sending the signal.
The is a fuse in the units that I have had blow and resulted in this issue.
3A MDL fus


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine works okay at best. I now have one cylinder that does not fire. I ocassionaly have to take the disc off and lube it lightly with silicone, which helps for a while. I have been sorely disappointed with the unit. It is very persnickety and tempramental. I have thought of getting one of the new models that does not use oxygen. Anyone have experience with the new ones and are they more reliable than the Maxxs?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

The thunderbirds are way more user firendly and reliable. I used them this summer at the etch-marc owners place and they are a vast improvement over the max 5000. 1 gas cylinder, adjustable trajectory, no valves, hold charge, and launches the same mark after mark.


----------



## Nick Elam (Jun 22, 2003)

*Maxx repair*

Ed Gipson is the person you need to talk to 252 569 4535


----------

